# brown spots on kissing gourami



## dcollcutt (Apr 9, 2005)

my 2 kissing gouramis recently got white spot which i treated immediatly and it went in a few days. i also noticed that they had these brown spots under there scales. they have been there for a few weeks now and the fish seem fine i just wanted to know if these spots are normal or if there is something wrong with them


----------



## dcollcutt (Apr 9, 2005)

on the picture above you can just about see two brown spots il try and get some clearer pictures


----------

